
Show HN: Auto draft and mail a custom letter to end debt collector harassment - ethanfromJuris
http://debtsettle.co
======
dang
Getting friends to do promotional votes and comments isn't ok on HN. This is
in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).
We ban sites and accounts for doing this, so please don't. Also, it's usually
obvious to the HN community when this is happening, and they consider it
spamming.

We want users to upvote submissions that they personally find intellectually
interesting, not because they or their friends have something to promote.

This does look like the community might find it interesting, though, so if you
email hn@ycombinator.com and promise not to do that again, we can help you
repost the submission in a way that won't get flagged.

------
thekerp
Hey everyone. Adam, cofounder of Juris/DebtSettle here. We're building stuff
like this to use tech to close the gap on access to justice/legal services.
Would love any feedback or questions!

~~~
bjones
What's the underlying tech aspect of this tool?

~~~
konstantinbra
Hey, I'm Konstantin, CTO of Juris. Thanks for the question bjones! DebtSettle
is powered by Juris, which is a web application that offers a combination of
document assembly and case-management type tools to streamline legal processes
and correspondences that already have a clearly defined legal framework in
place afforded by the governing laws. Think TurboTax, but for repeatable legal
processes.

In the case of DebtSettle, the legal framework is spelled out by the Consumer
Financial Protection Bureau. Juris' tools parallel this framework
technologically by allowing users to directly draft legally sound
correspondences, deliver them in a provable manner, and then act appropriately
depending on the letter's outcome. Streamlining this repeatable process makes
it accessible to millions more than the current legal system can handle.

We also recognize that there are socially minded organizations out there that
are working to make these same legal affordances accessible to the people they
are meant to protect, so we have a professional dashboard in BETA that we hope
will give these organizations an excalibur when dealing with frustrating debt
collection cases.

In short, the law tells us what we CAN do, but not necessarily HOW to do it.
With Juris, we're using technology to build out the HOW.

------
timbosrice
Very cool! Seems like a powerful platform for a great cause.

------
bjones
John Oliver did a great piece on the need for reform in this industry:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxUAntt1z2c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxUAntt1z2c)

